# Terranigma



## woulder (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Kennt ihr noch terranigma? Die alten zeiten damals vom  super nintendo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


durchzockte nächte^^ ärger mit den eltern ^^
achja das war ja noch was.
Ich finde es schade das man terranigma oda Som nicht neu gemacht hat wie ffa 1 ( für die psp)
Meiner meinung nach ist terranigma das bester Action/rpg Spiel EVER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr von Terranigma? oder anderen  spielen, wie zb Som, chronos trigger usw ^^


----------



## Cerwyn (10. Februar 2008)

Ja wär cool  wenn die ein remake von Terranigma machen würden aber das bezweifel ich .


----------



## Sin (10. Februar 2008)

Cerwyn schrieb:


> Ja wär cool  wenn die ein remake von Terranigma machen würden aber das bezweifel ich .



Was mich stundenlang an das Gerät gefesselt hat war Evolution... davon wird es ja bald ne art "remake" geben, und zwar Spore ^^ *freu*


----------



## Sheeta (10. Februar 2008)

ich hab alle rollen spiele für den super nintendo^^ denn ich hab den immer noch und der ist auf fast täglich in gebrauch, sei es das ich selber mit ihm zocke oder mein lieber schatz^^


----------



## teroa (12. Februar 2008)

woulder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kennt ihr noch terranigma? Die alten zeiten damals vom  super nintendo
> 
> ...





es gibt die möglichkeiten die alten old scool rpgs vom snes zu zuocken auf der ps2/psp google hilft dir da gerne weiter^^

ich besitze fast alle rpgs snes/ps1/ps2  (us/de)

ps:ff1 ist  nes nicht snes.das erste ff auf dem snes war ff 4 nie ausserhalb japans rausgekommen damals nur 5 und 6 kahmen auf dem snes in der usa raus aber unter den namhen ff1 und ff 2  
das erste deutsche ff war ff 7


----------



## Ilunadin (12. Februar 2008)

Terranigma,die alten "...of Mana"teile,Secret of Evermore.....all diese Spiele würde ich nur zu gern als remake haben so für den DS oder die PSP *träum*


----------



## teroa (12. Februar 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Terranigma,die alten "...of Mana"teile,Secret of Evermore.....all diese Spiele würde ich nur zu gern als remake haben so für den DS oder die PSP *träum*




wie gesagt es gibt die möglichkeit das de die orginle auf psp spielst.....
illusion of time,soul blazer,breath of fire 1-2,secret of mana 1  (3 nur japan)usw usw usw


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2008)

Ich zocke gerade mit meiner Mutter "Secret of Mana"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Februar 2008)

Mich hat bei diesen östlichen RPG's immer die fehlende Charakterentwicklung gestört. 
Aber Secret of Mana war zu zweit schon klasse.


----------



## Megatherion (13. Februar 2008)

Ach Terranigma, das hab ich sogar noch, sogar mit Spielberater. Hab ich mir damals von meinem Kommunionsgeld gekauft, bereut hab ich den Kauf nicht, spiel ich sogar heute noch gerne. 
Unzählige verbrachte Stunden, ach das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Kradon (13. Februar 2008)

Jaaa , das waren noch zeiten!
Habe secret of mana auch noch, nur den guide nicht mehr und komme deshalb nicht mehr weiter.
wisst ihr noch was auf dem guide ganz unten stand?(ich weiss es noch und wenn ihr es auch noch wisst, dann versteht ihr auch warum ich nicht mehr weite komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
secret of evermore finde ich bis heute eines der geilsten adventures die es je gegeben hat, kommt aber noch lange nicht an Zelda(für snes ran).
jedenfalls wünsche ich mir auch einige remakes *träum*


----------



## Dogar (13. Februar 2008)

Holleröö ja damals waren die spiele noch schön.

Fluffy war knuffig.

ich binn immer noch Traurig wenn ich an den Widder oder so denke...


----------



## Gwynny (13. Februar 2008)

woulder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kennt ihr noch terranigma? Die alten zeiten damals vom  super nintendo
> 
> ...


 Das Spiel ist eines der besten, zusammen mit Lufia, kennt das einer? Ach ja, die guten alten SNES- Zeiten *schwärm*

LG Gwynny


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist eines der besten, zusammen mit Lufia, kennt das einer? Ach ja, die guten alten SNES- Zeiten *schwärm*
> 
> LG Gwynny



mh *schwelg* .. Chrono Trigger, Illusion of Time, Lufia I + II, Magical Quest *hust*, Mystic Quest, Secret of Evermore, Secret of Mana, Terranigma und Zelda 3 ..wieviel Zeit meines jungen Lebens die gefressen haben.. *g*


----------



## Gwynny (13. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> mh *schwelg* .. Chrono Trigger, Illusion of Time, Lufia I + II, Magical Quest *hust*, Mystic Quest, Secret of Evermore, Secret of Mana, Terranigma und Zelda 3 ..wieviel Zeit meines jungen Lebens die gefressen haben.. *g*


 Ja, da ist meine ganze Kindheit drauf gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (13. Februar 2008)

Ohja Kindheitserinnerungen... obwohl ich hab hier immer noch n SNES mit einigen RPGs stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

Hab mir zum Vallentinstag von meinem Schatz Lufia und Terranigma gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer will schon Parfum und Rosen xD
Ich habe die Spiele leider nicht mehr, aber zwei Konsolen hihi....

LG Gwynny


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Februar 2008)

secret of evermore und terranigma haben mich auch so einige zeit gekostet^^
SoE soviel das ich nen eigenen guide geschrieben hab, und alles hatte was irgendmöglich war. die hatten damals schon das farmen für mats erfunden, weil es da ja kein mana zum zaubern gab, sondern reagenzien :O
und seine waffe musste man auch immer wieder skillen, weil es ja ständig neue gab, und man beim normalen spielen den skill nicht auf das für bosskämpfe nötige niveau gebracht hat^^


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> secret of evermore und terranigma haben mich auch so einige zeit gekostet^^
> SoE soviel das ich nen eigenen guide geschrieben hab, und alles hatte was irgendmöglich war. die hatten damals schon das farmen für mats erfunden, weil es da ja kein mana zum zaubern gab, sondern reagenzien :O
> und seine waffe musste man auch immer wieder skillen, weil es ja ständig neue gab, und man beim normalen spielen den skill nicht auf das für bosskämpfe nötige niveau gebracht hat^^


 Ja, das Spiel kann echt Zeit kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das fand ich ja so gut an SoE, da war das Spiel wenigstens nicht so schnell durchgezockt!

*EDIT*

So in den nächsten Tagen kommen Lufia und Terranigma in mein Haus geflattert *freu*


LG Gwynny


----------



## Ilunadin (15. Februar 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> wie gesagt es gibt die möglichkeit das de die orginle auf psp spielst.....
> illusion of time,soul blazer,breath of fire 1-2,secret of mana 1  (3 nur japan)usw usw usw



wie und wo?und zu welchem preis?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2008)

google: psp snes emulator


----------



## Ilunadin (20. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> google: psp snes emulator



könntest du mir nen linken geben? ich finde da nix ...


----------



## Hordäc1 (20. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> secret of evermore und terranigma haben mich auch so einige zeit gekostet^^
> SoE soviel das ich nen eigenen guide geschrieben hab, und alles hatte was irgendmöglich war. die hatten damals schon das farmen für mats erfunden, weil es da ja kein mana zum zaubern gab, sondern reagenzien :O
> und seine waffe musste man auch immer wieder skillen, weil es ja ständig neue gab, und man beim normalen spielen den skill nicht auf das für bosskämpfe nötige niveau gebracht hat^^



ach ja die guten alten 999-er crits..*seufz*

hb mir jetzt auch mal Lufia 1 beschafft, Lufia 2 war ja mein absolutes Lieblingsgame früher.
Beim Abspann musste ich sogar heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wisst ihr was noch absolut Hammer war? Harvest Moon! Am coolsten fand ich es dass man dort Mädels anbraten und heiraten konnte ( Und die Flirttricks die ich dort gelernt habe verwende ich noch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


jojo gute alte zeit


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> könntest du mir nen linken geben? ich finde da nix ...



Nein kann er nicht - Spiele und Konsolen ab SNES+ sind noch geschützt und Emulatoren für nicht freigegebene Konsolen-Technik sind ebenfalls nicht legal. Die verstoßen gegen das Urheberrecht blablabla. 
C64 (ich glaube auch MAME) wäre drin, aber es gibt nur sehr wenige Seiten die NUR diese Inhalte anbieten, von daher: Keine Links zu Emu-Seiten bitte, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (25. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein kann er nicht - Spiele und Konsolen ab SNES+ sind noch geschützt und Emulatoren für nicht freigegebene Konsolen-Technik sind ebenfalls nicht legal. Die verstoßen gegen das Urheberrecht blablabla.
> C64 (ich glaube auch MAME) wäre drin, aber es gibt nur sehr wenige Seiten die NUR diese Inhalte anbieten, von daher: Keine Links zu Emu-Seiten bitte, danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa stimmt ganz vergessen^^DAnkö trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woulder (21. März 2008)

Hab gestern ma wieder  Secret Of Mana  angefangen   das ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh man als ich es das erste mal durch hatte musste ich am ende heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 peinlich ^^


----------



## Otakulos (29. März 2008)

Ja die gute alte SNES Zeit ich liebte diese Spiele und finde sie immernoch geil.
Ich weis ja nicht ob euch der Begrif ROM was sagt aber es gibt einige Seiten wo man sich diese mit den Passenden Emulatoren runterladen kann.
Die rechtslage ist zwar bischen doof aber überschaubar.
Man darf die ROM´s der Spiele besitzen wen man ein Original des Spiels hat das gleiche mit den Emulatoren.
Ist das nicht der Fall muss man beides nach 24 Stunden wieder löschen.
Naja zumindest war es noch so als ich es das letzte mal gelesen habe.
Aber um mal wieder in die Alten Spiele reinzuschauen lohnt es allemal.


----------



## Melih (30. März 2008)

woulder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kennt ihr noch terranigma? Die alten zeiten damals vom  super nintendo
> 
> ...



und ich dachte ich wär der einzigste der noch terranigma kennt ich und mein bruder haben immer gezockt (abwechselnd) einfach nur imba^^ ich bin ein fan von solchen sachen zbs hab ich secret of mana (oder wie das heißt) glaub 20mal mit mein bruder durchgezockt (das zock ich mit mein bruder immer noch ab und zu )


----------

